# Audi A3 Brilliant Black Paint Correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

It's been a while since my last write-up due to time constraints and a heavy work load so without further babbling ,on with the detail and paint correction !
This was not your usual used car detail the previous owner obviously couldn't car less about maintaining it and it showed :doublesho

By looking at the state of the before photos you will see what I mean in a moment , so In the meantime please bear with me !

First up were the wheels which from my first shot at them it took a lot of elbow grease and Sonax Wheel Cleaner to break down years of neglect !

Two hours were spent on each wheel:wall:
Now that's what I call extremely heavy Brake Dust :detailer:

Before










During



















Still not 100% !










Nice snow foam to loosen up years of built up dirt !:detailer:
Two go's were necessary to get the desired results !









This is what came off the paint !










Second go to smooth the extremely rough paint work ( it felt like 300 grit sand paper










I would have liked to have used the Iron X but ran out of it 
This would have made my job much easier .

Drove the car inside and dried it with the Black Baron Drier .

Rear bumper before










After ( as Jack Nicholson once said this is as good as it gets !)
Still not perfect ,and there is no amount of correction work that will get these extremely heavy scratches which happen to be underneath the clear coat . On close inspection this car was refinished at some point in it's life and my PTG readings confirmed that especially the bonnet !










Products of choice

M105 
m205
Mother's Foam Pad Polish

Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher
Flex XC 3401 VRG Dual Action Polisher

Lake Country Foam Purple Wool Pads 
Lake Country CCS Curved Edge 7,5" White Polishing Pad
Lake Country CCS Curved Edge 7,5" Black Finishing Pad

LSP Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0( two coats )

50/50









After


















50/50 Bonnet


















Before










After









Tail Pipes before









After









These are the results of three days paint correction please enjoy !













































































































Thanks for reading and looking I hope you enjoyed my write !

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next !










*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice transformation. Well done Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Finish Mário :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job there matey.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to see you back Mario, excellent finish on one seriously neglected VAG:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work...looks very nice now..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice finish I am on my 2nd Audi in Brilliant Black, just such a rewarding colour, hard as nails though!

I am struggling to believe you spent 2h's on each wheel...come on be serious...I spent less time on the wheels on my 405 Mi16 (for the very first clean when I got it)and that has done 207k miles...I think in 2h I had managed to clean touch up and protect all 4. 

You either are pulling some legs here or you need to get some better products


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

MAXIMUM gloss achieved as always Mario! Top Job mate!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Bravo Mario exellent job


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Nice transformation. Well done Mario


Thanks Prokopas,

Considering it's age it was a nice transformation !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb Finish Mário :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

The colour looks much deeper now !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic job there matey.


Thanks buddy :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Glad to see you back Mario, excellent finish on one seriously neglected VAG:thumb:


Thanks Nick :thumb:

Much appreciated mate !

It was an extremely neglected paint finish not to mention rock hard paint :wall:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work...looks very nice now..


Thanks Tony,

I am glad you like it !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Nice finish I am on my 2nd Audi in Brilliant Black, just such a rewarding colour, hard as nails though!
> 
> I am struggling to believe you spent 2h's on each wheel...come on be serious...I spent less time on the wheels on my 405 Mi16 (for the very first clean when I got it)and that has done 207k miles...I think in 2h I had managed to clean touch up and protect all 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> MAXIMUM gloss achieved as always Mario! Top Job mate!


Thanks Faysal,

Yes, maximum gloss thanks to the Wolf Gang Paint Gloss Sealant 3.0 brilliant product !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> Bravo Mario exellent job


Thanks Mike ,

Or should I say grazie :wave:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MR.Q said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:

Much appreciated !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks guys for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Nick ,
> 
> ...


Oh really....

See attached photos from my 1993 Peugeot 405 MI16 back in March 2009 when I got it and it had just shy of 207 thousand miles on the clock.

I dont think the wheels had ever been cleaned properly





































No special brushes just lashings of AutoSmart Ali Shine and followed up with AutoSmart Smart Wheels.....Vikan brush and a bit of effort...4 wheels all done touched up and back on the car sealed.:driver:

In fairness most of the cars I have done have been hanging out of thier asses..right chemicals and right tools for the job!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work, brilliant black should be banned from Audi forever that color is such a pain to deal with.... and yes I own a brilliant black audi, im such a fool!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Dave ,

I have done quite a few Brilliant Black Audi's in my detailing years and they are all a real pain ! Rock hard paint that are easy scratched 

Go figure !

Still, you can't beat Jet Blacks for reflectivity, gloss, and that 3D look 



Mario


----------

